# lagenandra meeboldii



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Thought I'd share my plant. I have it growing in a shallow bowl with turface as a substrate. I run one of my pond filter returns into the bowl. The plant is about 30 inches at its widest point. It used to be almost twice as large but it died back when the pump was accidentally shut off while I was on a trip.


----------



## Cryptoholic (Jan 27, 2011)

Great plant!!
What kind of water condition in the pond? I think it prefers hard water, because mine didn't grow in soft water, just melted the leaves.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's really beautiful!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Stunning specimen—has it flowered for you in those conditions?


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

The pond water is on the acidic side. I am keeping groups of satanoperca and biotodoma in there. The plant took about a year or so to settle in and get established. In the beginning, it seemed to dry out easily. Now so much anymore.

This does flower every year. The flowers are hidden though, they do not rise above the leaves. Will post a pic later


----------

